# Fluting



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I built this rifle a few years ago and sold it I'm going to rebuild it just not sure I like the barrel fluting. What do you all think?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I moved closer to the screen, squinted, pushed my reading glasses up my nose, and then my eyes crossed.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I like straight better but I like the interrupted fluting. I really dig spiral fluting though.
Nice rifle!!!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice dog.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Loke said:


> Nice dog.


He seems to find his way into every photo.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed, I'd take straight or spiral fluting over interrupted flutes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I prefer the straight but that's just me. This does look cool though.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Personally, I am going with ugly, but I am a purest that thinks anything but wood and blue and/or case color is wrong. 
But for my information, does fluting have any functional value...cooling???


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> ... does fluting have any functional value...cooling???


Yup, cooling. It increases the surface area around the barrel which increases cooling.

That dithered pattern is interesting, I personally like straight flutes. But really with my OCD regarding dirt on my guns, flutes always seem to hold dirt and are harder to clean. Bugs me...

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Personally, I am going with ugly, but I am a purest that thinks anything but wood and blue and/or case color is wrong.
> ......................................


Yeah, I was gonna say the same thing. As long as it's got a nice piece a walnut on it who cares what the barrel looks like?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it looks awesome for something at the range and in the safe, but seems like it would collect dust and dirt in the field. Looks expensive. A regular flute would be much easier to keep clean it seems, but sure looks cool.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I think it looks awesome for something at the range and in the safe, but seems like it would collect dust and dirt in the field. Looks expensive. A regular flute would be much easier to keep clean it seems, but sure looks cool.


Which brings up another point about fluting. I was told fluting on bolts catch the dirt and grime and help keep it from smearing and abrasing the bolt and bolt race. Not sure how big of a benefit it is but it may help.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

seems busy to me; I'd have trouble shooting straight cuz I'd be looking at the fancy barrel all the time. But then I'm easily distracted


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a fan of the straight fluted barrels, this one's a little too busy for me.


----------

